# Rhode Island or New Hampshire



## RV4Me4Ever (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey - We are planning a long trip to the east coast and was wondering about the best RV parks in Rhode Island and New Hampshire. We would love one with a lake view, a nice pool, lots of amenities! Suggestions welcome...thanks!


----------



## akjimny (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  I use this website (http://www.rvparkreviews.com/) while traveling and find their reviews pretty helpful.  Plus it is a very easy-to-use site.  Hope this helps.


----------



## judypupek (Jan 11, 2012)

My family and I vacationed at Fisherman's Memorial Campground in Narragansett, RI. We loved it there. Our site was on the water. I think it was an inlet or something, but it was BEAUTIFUL. The public beaches are a short bike ride away. We rented a car (we don't tow a car behind our motorhome) and went to Plymouth Rock, the Mayflower, and Plymouth Plantation!! I think it was our best vacation yet!! The campground doesn't have a pool, but with the ocean beaches so close, we didn't miss it!!


----------



## vanole (Jan 13, 2012)

RV4Me4Ever,

Been through both of those states multiple times.  Originally hailed form NH before I went into the Navy.   Any particular area of NH you are looking at?

Jeff


----------

